# Conneaut Breakwalls 10/30



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Had no intentions of going the Lake thinking it was muddy I get a text with a picture from my friends that water clarity is excellent ! I hurried up and loaded everything up and I was on my way ! Didn’t get to Lake till 10 am and to my surprise it was great ! East wall was little bumpy 🤢 everywhere else was awesome ! Ended up with over 25 fish on got 22 in ! Every fish was like on steroids all my fish jumped at least once if not more and everyone was a fight to get in , especially once seeing the boat and the net ! I even seen a fish jump at the west wall gap twice first time was about 2 feet the second time 4 feet and he wasn’t even hooked ! Spoons were the ticket for me and once I dialed in what they wanted I never changed them all day ! Speed was 2.1/2.2 and it was 90 back on the line counters ! The one Steelhead had to go 10 Pounds !


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow.....That's a bangin' day!
Great pics too!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome catch and report! I wish you could get out on them rocks to fish!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok ok.thats it... I'm going east next weekend lol. Great job man. Bet your arm is sore today


----------

